# What do you love about oral sex?



## Curious_Guy

Are you getting enough and giving back enough (and does that wifey love it too?)


----------



## Married but Happy

Yes (but more would be better!), yes, and yes.


----------



## LadyDee

> What do you love about oral sex?


Giving it ... and knowing the pleasure it gives him


----------



## Noble1

I love oral for the physical feeling of course...but more so because it is very "intimate" and seems more giving to me.

My wife loves to receive and I can and do spend a lot of time doing it. 

Just wish she would give back even half as much sometimes. 

Don't mind me, just in a negative spot at the moment.


----------



## Boottothehead

I like knowing it makes the husband lose his mind. It's a fun way to wake him up in the middle of the night, too.


----------



## Noble1

Boottothehead said:


> I like knowing it makes the husband lose his mind. It's a fun way to wake him up in the middle of the night, too.


What I would give to have my wife feel this way!!!


----------



## jay1365

Everything.


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit

Noble1 said:


> What I would give to have my wife feel this way!!!


Yes I agree I would love to expirence it!!

I love giving and receiving, my wife doesn't like it much. I think I like it more than sex itself, there are so many different feeling you can get whether is slow, fast, playing with it etc.....it never feels the same. :smthumbup:


----------



## treyvion

minebeloved said:


> 'better to give than to receive'
> that statement holds true to me. I love making him feel good.
> But I always tell him to close his eyes, it makes him focus on the experience.


For some of us watching our sexy and attractive wives turns us on even more, adding additional points to the experience .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

*The entire experience, but mostly the peaceful, contented, loving look on her face and in her drowsy eyes when I am done! It really means so much more for me to give than receive!

There's absolutely nothing quite as satisfying to me as that!*


----------



## whathappenedtome

Prefer giving to getting. It's is a way I can ensure that she enjoys herself as much as I am going to. It is so much more powerful when she does.


----------



## CalBanker

I love giving it.....I could give it any time she wanted and need nothing in return!

Granted though, just the offer would be nice sometimes. Not her thing, can't tell you the last time she did oral on me.


----------



## MsPATS

My BF goes wild when I give him oral. Just watching his reactions makes me go wild too. In return he gives to me too. It's a double win-win situation for me.


----------



## arbitrator

*In a nutshell, just feeling her totally uncontrolled pleasurable reactions not to even mention her taste and aromatic fragrance! Absolutely intoxicating!
*


----------



## DesertRat1978

I do not care all that much about receiving oral.

About giving it, I can’t get enough of it. Hearing, feeling, and seeing how turned on they get when you do it right is such a turn on. Also, the immense satisfaction of knowing that you had some part in making them feel that good.


----------



## daysgoneby

Since I never give it or get it, I want it.


----------



## tracyishere

I love both giving and receiving. There is something so sexy about so much attention being given there. Like in that moment he is truly focussing on you, your body, your beauty. Such an empowering experience.


----------



## ConanHub

I absolutely love penetrating her with my tongue and then licking around her entire vagina and ending up sucking her button. It is immensely intimate, satisfying, and a huge turn on for me. It also is a great way to get her ready for me(she is small). I absolutely love getting it as well, the communication of what each of us likes during oral is super sexy and a turn on as well. 
I hope I didn't break any rules with this post. I just really like it! LOL!:angel3::angel3::angel3::angel3::smthumbup:


----------



## tracyishere

Oh I like it too....


----------



## Maneo

I love to give and my wife loves giving it as well. I love giving because:
-I can respond much better to her reactions with my tongue - so much more intimate and responsive to her;
-it drives her wild in the thrashing, screaming, OMG sort of driving her wild way;
-it gives her deeply satisfying and intense orgasms.


----------



## omega

My H loves to receive and I love to give so it works out great. He likes to take a short nap when he gets home from work so I'll often wake him up that way. But I really don't like receiving and told him so from the very beginning and I think in almost 4 yrs of marriage he's gone down on me twice. He doesn't mind thank goodness.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Everything...the entire experience of giving her pleasure like this. Being between her legs is one of the finest things in the world! No question about that.


----------



## arbitrator

arbitrator said:


> *In a nutshell, just feeling her totally uncontrolled pleasurable reactions not to even mention her taste and aromatic fragrance! Absolutely intoxicating!
> *


* The strange thing for me is there has to be some element of mutual love, deep empathy, joint care and trusting concern for the person that I would perform it on, or for that matter, have them perform it on me. That, in essence, is what would make it so "intoxicating" and exactly what I would derive an absolute "high" from!

And as a "for instance," let's just say that I got myself so brazenly drunk enough or buzzed out of my mind to even offering consideration to ever try doing that, to say, someone such as my skanky XW or any other severely jaded relationship from in my lifetime. To then knowingly participate in such an act, at least in this old boys opinion, would be tantamount to being just about as vile and "untasteful" as anything ever done under the sun or the stars.*


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DH has confessed he prefers to give than to receive.He gets more out of giving me enormous O's than getting physical pleasure for himself. 
I still hold him down and make him accept often though bc I like getting him off. 

Oral is amazing.I could let him stay down there all night.The man has skills.


----------



## RClawson

Gee let me think...............................................................

The taste, the texture, the aroma, the various responses I get from various techniques, her losing complete control. Yep that's about it.

I am a giver and she does return the favor occasionally and that is ok because she is not great at it although I do love it because it turns her on so much doing it. What is not to like.


----------



## IndyTMI

I love giving...I love it when it makes her whole legs tremble and she squeezes my head till it's about to pop.


----------



## CalBanker

IndyTMI said:


> I love giving...I love it when it makes her whole legs tremble and she squeezes my head till it's about to pop.


I was just going to say this. I love when she is losing it and squeezes my head so hard that I can't hear anything but her muffled moan/scream and she leaves her sweet nectar taste in my mouth! The last time I went down on her in the morning before work and I had the taste of her in my mouth all day.....focus was a little hard that day.


----------



## daffodilly

It's an absolute essential part of our sex life.

When he is down there....I am at his mercy. Literally, I am in heaven and feel like I would do just about anything for him!

As for giving....I've spoiled him. He gets a BJ whether he wants it or not


----------



## WyshIknew

It stops her talking for ten minutes.


----------



## tracyishere

WyshIknew said:


> It stops her talking for ten minutes.


Lol. That's all? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

It takes more then 10 minutes in my home. I savor every second I am between those thighs of hers.


----------



## rush

hum...........


----------



## RaiderGirl

Accepting his cum in my mouth is accepting the essence of him. It makes his eyes roll back just thinking about it. It makes me feel sexy, wanted, powerful, seductive, female, ......to do it to him. And anyway I was born with thick, cushiony lips for a reason. 

When he gets down on me I feel like I am being worshipped not to mention the thigh trembling O's.


----------



## tracyishere

RaiderGirl said:


> Accepting his cum in my mouth is accepting the essence of him. It makes his eyes roll back just thinking about it. It makes me feel sexy, wanted, powerful, seductive, female, ......to do it to him. And anyway I was born with thick, cushiony lips for a reason.
> 
> When he gets down on me I feel like I am being worshipped not to mention the thigh trembling O's.


That sounded hot. I'm sure the guys will appreciate it


----------



## I Notice The Details

RaiderGirl said:


> Accepting his cum in my mouth is accepting the essence of him. It makes his eyes roll back just thinking about it. It makes me feel sexy, wanted, powerful, seductive, female, ......to do it to him. And anyway I was born with thick, cushiony lips for a reason.
> 
> When he gets down on me I feel like I am being worshipped not to mention the thigh trembling O's.


:allhail:OMG!!! We need a new Sizzling Hot emoticon image to go with an erotic, dripping with sensuality, post like this one above. Incredible!!!! It is getting very hard, I mean hot in here. I LOVE your sexy attitude and confidence.


----------



## arbitrator

RaiderGirl said:


> Accepting his cum in my mouth is accepting the essence of him. It makes his eyes roll back just thinking about it. It makes me feel sexy, wanted, powerful, seductive, female, ......to do it to him. And anyway I was born with thick, cushiony lips for a reason.
> 
> When he gets down on me I feel like I am being worshipped not to mention the thigh trembling O's.


*Ka-Ching!! We have a winner!*


----------



## RaiderGirl

I Notice The Details said:


> :allhail:OMG!!! We need a new Sizzling Hot emoticon image to go with an erotic, dripping with sensuality, post like this one above. Incredible!!!! It is getting very hard, I mean hot in here. I LOVE your sexy attitude and confidence.


You made me giggle.


----------



## Fozzy

It's kind of like Christmas. I've never really decided whether it's better to give or to receive.


----------



## rush

everything.....


----------



## I Notice The Details

That enthusiasm makes a huge difference:


----------



## tracyishere

I Notice The Details said:


> That enthusiasm makes a huge difference:


Gosh if my h looked at me like that, those legs would snap his head off.


----------



## larry.gray

tracyishere said:


> Gosh if my h looked at me like that, those legs would snap his head off.


I don't think the guy in the photo did much of a job. His face is way too clean :rofl:


----------



## tracyishere

larry.gray said:


> I don't think the guy in the photo did much of a job. His face is way too clean :rofl:


Too funny! Lol


----------



## I Notice The Details

The guy does look kind of "eager beaver"....:rofl:


----------



## IndyTMI

larry.gray said:


> I don't think the guy in the photo did much of a job. His face is way too clean :rofl:


Yeah, no doubt...when my girlfriend is pulling me back up toward her, I am doing some major wiping of the face and chin before kissing her again.


----------



## larry.gray

IndyTMI said:


> Yeah, no doubt...when my girlfriend is pulling me back up toward her, I am doing some major wiping of the face and chin before kissing her again.


Isn't this the girlfriend who doesn't mind her own "essence?" If so, why worry about wiping off?


----------



## Horizon

That it actually exists. The thought of it is titillating - I'm not getting a thing but the thought of it sustains me.


----------



## IndyTMI

larry.gray said:


> Isn't this the girlfriend who doesn't mind her own "essence?" If so, why worry about wiping off?


She has no problem kissing me afterwards...I just figured I'd keep from slimming up her whole face like mine!


----------



## Horizon

I Notice The Details said:


> That enthusiasm makes a huge difference:


"Slurprise!"


----------



## Curious_Guy

Nice description guys. Very nice.

:ezpi_wink1: 

:smthumbup:


----------



## larry.gray

Curious_Guy said:


> Nice description guys. Very nice.
> 
> :ezpi_wink1:
> 
> :smthumbup:


If you're not getting some behind your ears, you aren't doing it right.


----------



## tracyishere

larry.gray said:


> If you're not getting some behind your ears, you aren't doing it right.


I think you need to turn around Larry. You might find it works better that way.


----------



## larry.gray

tracyishere said:


> I think you need to turn around Larry. You might find it works better that way.


Why would the back of my head work better?


----------



## tracyishere

larry.gray said:


> Why would the back of my head work better?


Lol.


----------



## Curious_Guy

larry.gray said:


> If you're not getting some behind your ears, you aren't doing it right.


Everyone knows that!


----------



## CalBanker

RaiderGirl said:


> Accepting his cum in my mouth is accepting the essence of him. It makes his eyes roll back just thinking about it. It makes me feel sexy, wanted, powerful, seductive, female, ......to do it to him. And anyway I was born with thick, cushiony lips for a reason.
> 
> When he gets down on me I feel like I am being worshipped not to mention the thigh trembling O's.


Um yeah!!!!! Praise you!!!


----------



## TheCuriousWife

:allhail:


----------



## Jellybeans

What DON'T I love about it is a better question. 

Giving, receiving, whatever. It's like Christmas!


----------



## Huzzah

Watching my wife all day around the house in those hot black yoga pants then at the end of the day seeing my wife with her legs spread and high in the sky alone just turns me on. I especially love it when she has shaved and/or waxed her goods. Then when I lay down and she sits atop me and we do the 69 thing. Grabbing her ass with both hands while I lick her clean like a cat as she sucks me dry is by far my favorite sexual experience.


----------



## CalBanker

Huzzah said:


> Watching my wife all day around the house in those hot black yoga pants then at the end of the day seeing my wife with her legs spread and high in the sky alone just turns me on. I especially love it when she has shaved and/or waxed her goods. Then when I lay down and she sits atop me and we do the 69 thing. Grabbing her ass with both hands while I lick her clean like a cat as she sucks me dry is by far my favorite sexual experience.


Nice!!! Don't spare details!!!


----------



## heartsbeating

Jellybeans said:


> What DON'T I love about it is a better question.
> 
> Giving, receiving, whatever. It's like Christmas!


Jingle all the way .........HEY!!


----------



## Huzzah

CalBanker said:


> Nice!!! Don't spare details!!!


Sorry man. Wife has been outta commission for awhile so I was "remembering the times."


----------



## CalBanker

Huzzah said:


> Sorry man. Wife has been outta commission for awhile so I was "remembering the times."


LOL, no need to apologize! I don't spare details either, be proud!


----------



## tracyishere

CalBanker said:


> LOL, no need to apologize! I don't spare details either, be proud!


Poor details... I feel you INTD


----------



## CalBanker

tracyishere said:


> Poor details... I feel you INTD


Go to my Breasts thread.....no sparing details!!!! Boobies, boobies, boobies!


----------



## rush

my wife is outa town, geez


----------



## tracyishere

CalBanker said:


> Go to my Breasts thread.....no sparing details!!!! Boobies, boobies, boobies!


Trust me I go to that thread often


----------



## CalBanker

tracyishere said:


> Trust me I go to that thread often


Sweet!!!

Or as Jim Carrey would say in Bruce Almighty, "Its Gooood!"


----------



## Huzzah

tracyishere said:


> Poor details... I feel you INTD


Don't make fun of me but what does INTD mean?:scratchhead:


----------



## Huzzah

rush said:


> my wife is outa town, geez


Who's wife is outta town? Is the name of the town Commission?


----------



## tracyishere

Huzzah said:


> Don't make fun of me but what does INTD mean?:scratchhead:


Its the User I Notice the Details acronym


----------



## Huzzah

tracyishere said:


> Its the User I Notice the Details acronym


Ok then....Glad we got that cleared up. :smthumbup:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Thanks TraciBabe!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## tracyishere

I Notice The Details said:


> Thanks TraciBabe!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smthumbup:


Babe?!


----------



## arbitrator

*Watch it guys! Y'all are so much better than those paperback erotic novels! Keep those vivid descriptive diatribes up, and I'm going to have to go clean up yet again!*


----------



## tracyishere

arbitrator said:


> *Watch it guys! Y'all are so much better than those paperback erotic novels! Keep those vivid descriptive diatribes up, and I'm going to have to go clean up yet again!*



What? I'm sure he was referring to this:


----------



## arbitrator

*I like "77" far better than I do "69" ~ you get "eight" more!  *


----------



## tracyishere

arbitrator said:


> *I like "77" far better than I do "69" ~ you get "eight" more!  *


I loved that


----------



## kilgore

tracyishere said:


> Trust me I go to that thread often


it's good there are no penis threads on here lol


----------



## I Notice The Details

kilgore said:


> it's good there are no penis threads on here lol


Yea, I hope one of those doesn't erect itself in here. There are too many penis threads already. :rofl:


----------



## committed_guy

Curious_Guy said:


> Are you getting enough and giving back enough (and does that wifey love it too?)


No, not getting enough. Several times I start to go down on wifey and she stops me. I miss doing it to her as much as I miss her to me.


----------



## golf4ever

i love giving it to my wife, when she lets me. shes not the biggest fan of receiving it. i would do it for hours if she would let me


----------



## I Notice The Details

golf4ever said:


> i love giving it to my wife, when she lets me. shes not the biggest fan of receiving it. i would do it for hours if she would let me


One suggestion Golfman....offer to give her a full body massage and tease her inner thighs and labia "by accident" while you are lightly brushing and stroking up and down her body. After many accidental brushes and specific teasing of her erogenous zones, she will WANT your tongue between her legs. Just keep building her arousal so she craves you in her bermuda triangle.

I get my wife so aroused during my massages that the first touch of my tongue on her clitoris takes her breath away....seriously.  

I love giving her pleasure and especially giving her oral sex!


----------



## Curious_Guy

Don't believe that love is not like what it is in movies or stories.

The erotic posts on here defy that.


----------



## southern wife

Jellybeans said:


> What DON'T I love about it is a better question.
> 
> Giving, receiving, whatever. It's like Christmas!


And Valentines, and Easter, and Good Friday, and 4th of July, and Labor Day, and Halloween (if you dress up in something sexy  ), and Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## CalBanker

Mrs. John Adams said:


> We both love oral sex and very often use it as our foreplay. He brings me to orgasm this way because I do not climax vaginally. I do not bring him to orgasm because we prefer to finish through intercourse.


Yeah, same here, the W would rather me end in her, as she likes feeling it hit her insides.


----------



## rush

Just to answer original question, everything


----------



## I Notice The Details

I love the fragrance and the view....along with the pleasure I get to see first hand. Very exciting to this man for sure.


----------



## daSaint

i loooooooooove her look, taste and smell. I love making her squirm with esctacy, hearing her irregular breaths, moans, uttering gibberish, clamping my head with her thighs, rubbing & pulling my head into her with a sense of urgency like her life depended on it (especially when i use my tongue like a d!ck) and her riding my tongue/face cowgirl.
Whew!!! Whats there not to love?
I love everything that usually follows after the above.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

